# Recover disk



## kitsaros (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello ! 
We had an UFS hard drive. The drive was formatted into ext4 (with gparted).
How it is possible to recover the original data from the UFS drive ? 
Can i use the testdisk/photorec tools ?
The drive after the format was not written at all.

Hello! We have a UFS hard drive. The drive was formatted with ext4 (with gparted). How is it possible to recover the original data from the UFS drive? Can I use the testdisk/photorec tools? The drive was not written to at all after formatting.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## tingo (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm not sure I understand this correctly: ext4 is one filesystem, UFS another. General advice: make a copy of the drive first (to a file), then do all your data recovery attempts on the file. You can copy the drive with dd(1).


----------



## kitsaros (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you for your time @tingo.

Let me explain better. The drive originally had a single UFS partition then has been formatted into EXT4. I didn't write anything into the "new" EXT4 partition. Now I have to recover the whole UFS partition if possible. I will copy the whole drive using dd(1) as you suggested.

Thanks again!


----------

